# Millions of chicken to be tortured



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If you are worried about a few birds nests. What about this for something horrific 

Millions of chickens illegally slaughtered | Compassion in World Farming


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

End non-stun slaughter to promote animal welfare - e-petitions

Link to the petition


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Signed this and a Bump too


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

jill3 said:


> Signed this and a Bump too


Grim isn't it?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I posted a link to an e-petition a few weeks back, it only got a small handful of posts before it disappeared off the general chat page. I'm afraid chickens are just not sexy enough, and people don't want to pay more for their meat.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I posted a link to an e-petition a few weeks back, it only got a small handful of posts before it disappeared off the general chat page. I'm afraid chickens are just not sexy enough, and people don't want to pay more for their meat.


Luckily 64000 have been interested enough to sign. Just need another 26000 to care and they should to look at it again.


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I posted a link to an e-petition a few weeks back, it only got a small handful of posts before it disappeared off the general chat page. I'm afraid chickens are just not sexy enough, and people don't want to pay more for their meat.


It's true that this is important and too many people ignore it. However one of the most important ways to counter the factory farming of chickens is to reduce consumption and you went out of your way not too long ago to start a thread attacking one of the biggest group of reducers (vegetarians), without provocation and using very shaky evidence.

It isn't 'sexy' but society will always have a scale of things they find acceptable. Opposition to blood sports has always been one of the biggest issues in this country, some of the earliest animal welfare legislation was to ban baiting and fighting. Any positive change people try to make is a GOOD thing and I don't really understand people who choose to criticise that because of the existence of a million and one other issues that need change.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lennythecloud said:


> It's true that this is important and too many people ignore it. However one of the most important ways to counter the factory farming of chickens is to reduce consumption and you went out of your way not too long ago to start a thread attacking one of the biggest group of reducers (vegetarians), without provocation and using very shaky evidence.
> 
> It isn't 'sexy' but society will always have a scale of things they find acceptable. Opposition to blood sports has always been one of the biggest issues in this country, some of the earliest animal welfare legislation was to ban baiting and fighting. Any positive change people try to make is a GOOD thing and I don't really understand people who choose to criticise that because of the existence of a million and one other issues that need change.


  
This isn't really about factory farming 

It's about millions of birds being electrocuted (not enough to stun them) before slaughter 

How can anyone not be moved by torture?

Please stop using this as a platform for anti field sports propaganda.


----------



## lennythecloud (Aug 5, 2011)

rona said:


> This isn't really about factory farming
> 
> It's about millions of birds being electrocuted (not enough to stun them) before slaughter
> 
> ...


It's not propaganda, I've posted absolutely nothing biased or misleading here.

Abuse is abuse, I was just suggesting to Sleeping lion that people in glass houses should probably watch their stones


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Signed a while back.

Not everyone who signs posts about it - so it's likely the previous post encouraged some signatures


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> If you are worried about a few birds nests. What about this for something horrific
> 
> Millions of chickens illegally slaughtered | Compassion in World Farming


Worried about 'a few' birds nests - Well I guess this is a dig at me then

This is totally horrific, but I think you'll find some of us are more than capable of caring about MANY issues at the same time. As it happens I made a small donation to CWF just last week, also because I do care about the welfare of chickens I gave up eating them years ago!



rona said:


> End non-stun slaughter to promote animal welfare - e-petitions
> 
> Link to the petition


Signed & shared many times, but shared again. Really hope they get the 100,000 signatures needed to trigger a debate.

.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

The only part of a chicken I eat are the eggs! And I know exactly where the eggs come from...they come from a colleagues chickens whom have a lovely life. We are currently buying some land from the farmer whose land is adjacent to our garden and when complete we will rescue some poor chickens.

How many chickens are treated is disgusting and how anyone can eat the eggs or meat from these poor birds is beyond me.

Mind you any animal abuse I find abhorrent and so does my husband and children...but dont always feel the need to shout about it so to speak.

I do hope that the petition helps to do something for these birds.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

It basically comes down to animal welfare going out of the window due to not wanting to upset the Muslim vote with an election in the offing...


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Mind you this (birds not being properly stunned or stunned at all prior to having their throats slit/going into the scalding tank) has been a common industry problem with standard/non-halal slaughter for many years...


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> ...because I do care about the welfare of chickens I gave up eating them years ago!


Caring takes many forms. Signing petitions is good. Living by your principles even better.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Personally I don't eat chicken.

Signed.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Signed

Total now 64,407.

Please sign-

Surely ANY effort to help improve the life of ANY animal is worth it?

Maureen


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

65,310 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lulus mum said:


> Signed
> 
> Total now 64,407.
> 
> ...


Abso-flamin-lutely Maureen! These chickens, 'a few' birds nests, the millions of creatures snared & shot by the shooting industry, ONE animal suffering somewhere, they ALL matter, they ALL deserve a voice and a better life.

.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Worried about 'a few' birds nests - Well I guess this is a dig at me then
> 
> This is totally horrific, *but I think you'll find some of us are more than capable of caring about MANY issues at the same time.* As it happens I made a small donation to CWF just last week, also because I do care about the welfare of chickens I gave up eating them years ago!
> 
> ...


Well said Noush - especially the bit in bold.

I wish people would discuss things properly without feeling they have to put in a sly dig about people who are laos fighting for a different cause. The horror of this is enough in its own right and using it to get in a sly dig about something else is totally unnecessary.

When it comes to animal cruelty it doesn't have to be "either/or" - as you so rightly say, many of us can be concerned about more than one cause and just because one is more immediately horrific than another does not mean we should forget about or ridicule the less horrific, but equally important, cause.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Already signed. Whether its one animal or millions that are suffering, they all matter to me.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Well said Noush - especially the bit in bold.
> 
> I wish people would discuss things properly without feeling they have to put in a sly dig about people who are laos fighting for a different cause. The horror of this is enough in its own right and using it to get in a sly dig about something else is totally unnecessary.
> 
> When it comes to animal cruelty it doesn't have to be "either/or" - as you so rightly say, many of us can be concerned about more than one cause and just because one is more immediately horrific than another does not mean we should forget about or ridicule the less horrific, but equally important, cause.


Thank you Val. Very well said yourself.

If its not sly digs 'about' my threads, I get certain people 'on my' threads trying to deviate attention to something else from the topic in hand. If people are taking my threads personally and cant debate like grown up, I really do think its time they stuck me on ignore so they can't see them.

Sadly some people obviously don't feel compassion for all species of animals, its all about numbers (when it suits)



Roger Downes said:


> Already signed. Whether its one animal or millions that are suffering, they all matter to me.


This is exactly the way I feel. I love all animals, I feel empathy for every individual & it breaks my heart that ANY have to suffer at our hands.

/

.


----------

